# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Sang Phần Lan ngủ lều tuyết, ngắm Bắc Cực Quang

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Nếu có dịp tới khu làng khách sạn lều tuyết Kakslauttanen và được nằm trong những lều tuyết lắp kính, du khách có thể ngắm hàng ngàn ngôi sao và ánh sáng phương Bắc kì diệu hay còn gọi là hiện tượng Bắc Cực Quang.

Tại ngôi làng Saariselka, tỉnh Lapland thuộc Phần Lan, gần công viên quốc gia Urho Kekkonen, người ta đã xây dựng một khu làng khách sạn khá kì lạ có tên làng khách sạn lều tuyết Kakslauttanen. Đây là một khu khách sạn gồm những lều tuyết theo phong cách lều tuyết của người Eskimo.



Những lều tuyết ở nơi đây được thiết kế bằng kính giữ nhiệt đặc biệt vì vậy ở bên trong du khách có thể thỏa sức chiêm ngưỡng quang cảnh tuyệt đẹp bên ngoài dù nhiệt độ ngoài trời có xuống tới -30°C. Ngoài ra, mỗi lều tuyết còn được trang bị một nhà vệ sinh, những chiếc gường sang trọng và có cả phòng tắm hơi.



Cùng với những túp lều bằng kính, khu khách sạn này còn có những túp lều bằng tuyết, một nhà hàng bằng tuyết và một phòng trưng bày các tác phẩm băng điêu khắc, và một nhà nguyện bằng tuyết cho những cặp uyên ương muốn kết hôn tại nơi đây.



Khu làng khách sạn lều tuyết Kakslauttanen có tới 20 lều tuyết lắp kính với 60 giường sọc vằn ấm ấp trong những chiếc lều bằng tuyết và nhà hàng tuyết với sức chứa từ 50 đến 150 người. Mỗi năm khu làng được mở cửa trong khoảng thời gian từ tháng 12 tới tháng 1 tùy thuộc điều kiện thời tiết và sẽ đóng cửa vào cuối tháng 4.











_Kỳ Anh_

----------


## bunocnong

Ngộ nghĩnh  :cuoi1:  . Chỉ có những người đam mê cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên mới làm như vậy . -30 độ mà vẫn quyết tâm để xem  :Frown:

----------

